# AMP Rating for Square D QOC24UF



## swimmer (Mar 19, 2011)

Does anyone know the Amp rating for a Square D QOC34UF?
Not having much luck with Google or Schnieder Electric

Can bus bars be field replaced on these panels?


----------



## Bird dog (Oct 27, 2015)

It would help if you described the panel and the breakers. If you are talking about replacing a bus, it sounds like you might need to replace guts/panel and breakers.


----------



## telsa (May 22, 2015)

swimmer said:


> Does anyone know the Amp rating for a Square D QOC34UF?
> Not having much luck with Google or Schnieder Electric
> 
> Can bus bars be field replaced on these panels?


*QOC24UF - Square D Load Center Cover And Door*

• Authentic Square D Product
• UPC : 785901745938
• Indoor Cover With Door
• Flush Mounting
• QO[R] Brand
• QOC Model


$10.99 a pop.


https://www.superbreakers.net/qoc24uf.html?utm_source=bing&utm_medium=cpc&utm_campaign=[roi]+square+d+brand&utm_content=square+d+qoc24uf+-+$11&utm_term=square%20d%20qoc24uf


Your OP number is not that of a C/B.


UF = Universal Flush mount. ( universal => door swings left or right to suit )

24 = maximum number of 1 pole C/Bs.


----------



## JRaef (Mar 23, 2009)

swimmer said:


> Does anyone know the Amp rating for a Square D QOC34UF?
> Not having much luck with Google or Schnieder Electric
> 
> Can bus bars be field replaced on these panels?


That's because QOC.. is the part number for the COVER, not the panel. The cover itself is rated for 0 amps...

So you have two different numbers mentioned here, QOC34UF and QOC24UF. Which one is it? Kind of a rhetorical question, only the QOC24UF is a valid part number.

That cover is used for numerous panels, some of which are 100A, the rest of which are 125A. So from the cover number alone you can't tell. You need the number off of the INTERIOR of the panel, otherwise, assume it is 100A max.


----------

